# HDTV repair help



## mattamal (Jan 14, 2010)

The board with the on off button is broken at the corner so when you press it the whole board moves with it. What is the proper way to fix this?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Brand, model? For most people I would suggest replacing the board. For a more skilled individual you can bridge the traces with bits of wire soldered across and use epoxy to hold the board together.


----------



## mattamal (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks its a Toshibi 57HDX82 None of the circuitry was damaged a small small corner I thought super glue or epoxy. The problem being that being that small will it hold? I aslo need help on posting pics. Much appreciated Matt


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Either one is fine. There is a Service and Support Forum with a Toshiba sub forum, BTW. I am leaving this here for now since it is a rather generic question, but it would probably be best to put it in the more general DIY Repair forum. If it develops into a problem more specific to Toshiba, it should be in the Toshiba area.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

mattamal said:


> I aslo need help on posting pics.


You need to have five posts in order to post pictures. It may take up to an hour after your fifth post for the restriction to be lifted. :T


----------

